# Dumbbell size?



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Help! I need to get Kea started on dumbbell retrieve and hold. I was going to order some from JJ Dog supplies to start. What size do I get? Should I get a wood one and a plastic one? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could get one of each....  

(plastic's more durable for a mouther, wood's easier to teach them to hold with)

Measure using a wood dowel (if you have one) - or sticking a pencil in there or empty toilet paper roll kinda folded/rolled in your dog's mouth works as well. Mark on each side of the mouth for your measurement. Compare to a ruler and you should have a good idea how wide a bit to order. 

Having like 3" ends helps the dogs pick up the dumbbell from the floor. 

The diameter of the bit - I'm curious what other people here have, because I honestly didn't nitpick to that level when I last ordered dumbbells. I saw you can order a dumbbell with a 1" diameter bit?!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

If there are any shows in your area coming up, I would suggest going there and having Kea fitted if Max200 or J&J will be vendors 

My dogs range in size and you also need to be sure your dog can see well enough to safely navigate the jump, while allowing enough clearance for a clean pickup. You want the bit to be long enough to not catch their flews and yet not so large they encourage rolling or mouthing. A lot of bad habits can be prevented by having properly fitted dumbbells. I prefer smaller bells (2 1/2 inches to 2 3/4 inches) and have sizes like 10x10 to 11 x 12) J and J Dog Supplies: Painted Wood One-Piece Competition Dumbbell

For Towhee I prefer this style since she has a tiny muzzle compare to my boys J and J Dog Supplies: Painted Regular Dumbbells


I always use wood dumbbells. Just a personal preference.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> If there are any shows in your area coming up, I would suggest going there and having Kea fitted if Max200 or J&J will be vendors


Perfect. We have the big Denver shows coming up in a few weeks. Last year I spent my whole state tax return buying grooming supplies :doh: 

She has been through "trained retrieve" with our field trainer. She knows what fetch means, she knows to hold after fetching until I take the item, and just this morning I had her fetching a paintbrush and metal canning rings. I'll keep working with her on various objects so it will be an easy transition to the dumbbell. We looked silly heeling around the living room with her holding that paintbrush. Hehehe. 

I naively didn't realize dumbbells came in different sizes! We are soon going to be ready to compete in novice, but our trainer wants us training comfortably at the open level before we get in the ring. 

Another question...do you use your own dumbbell in the ring?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That sounds perfect!

You use your own dumbbell in the ring (you can hand it to the steward or I usually place it on the steward/judge's table one dog ahead of me). I usually have at least 1 spare with me. Dumbbells can break, your friend might have forgotten theirs etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Some pictures*

Here are a few pictures of Faelan that show the clearance for his eyes with somewhat smaller bells (this dumbbell is an 8x7) showing a nice fit without his flews catching but without a lot of slack.

I personally like the bars just large enough to not catch the flews, some people like more room but my dogs seem to do very well with these fits


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I started using plastic ones with my second golden. They came from J and J. All of the rest just make do with hand me downs..


----------

